# Wood stove for my cabin



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm in the process of installing a wood stove for the cabin. It is a small stove for a 100 sq ft space. My plan is to use a muffler flex pipe for some of the chimney and a heavy gage pipe that would run up through a double wall pipe going through the roof. I have a tin roof and will cut away all plywood from pipe going through roof. I have cement board that will go down on the floor. I also did the fire wall and spaced it off of the studs about 2 inches. I will also install a roof jack. If I'm missing anything let me know what else I need to do and or any help would appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

looks ok to me other then I would run tin all the way up the wall behind the stove,,,also perhaps make sure the stove is 2 ft from the wall or so,,question though,,is the stove pipe all exhaust pipe?and does it come apart for ez cleaning?


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

HB I will use about 4 feet of flex exhaust pipe about 8 inches after it leaves the stove. The rest of the pipe will come apart to clean etc. I will put alumiun foil around the exhaust pipe so it doesn't leak. I have tested this and seems to work just fine. The exhaust pipe might have more biuld up due to not being a smooth seface but I will clean moare often and this won't be used that much any way.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I was curious because I had thought about building a small stove similar to yours and using exhaust pipe as well


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Rather than metal, we've put cement backer board on the walls next to our woodburners.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I see a couple problems with your installation already, and would recommend that you stop, read up on installation literature, and begin again.

Here is a good place to start. I bought my installation kit from this company and am confident that I did everything safely and to code.
http://www.northlineexpress.com/media/wysiwyg/pdf/duraplushtc-install-english.pdf

The first problem is your heat shield. An unshielded stove needs to be at least 36" away from anything combustable. Using a metal heat shield, it's 18". Looks like your stove is significantly closer than 18". Secondly, I see you are nailing the shield directly into your studs. That will conduct heat from the fire directly to the combustibles.

I think the exhaust pipe is a very bad idea. It obviously isn't going to be to code, and it's single wall, which means you need to keep it 18" from anything combustable. If you use double-wall stove pipe instead, you reduce the clearance to only 6". This is the stove pipe I used to hook up my wood stoves.
http://www.northlineexpress.com/chi...l-telescoping-black-stove-pipe-8646-8646.html 
It telescopes up and down, so it custom fits to any spot I chose to install it it. If you later decide to switch stoves like I did, swapping out a second stove is only a 30 minute job.

For my own stoves, I installed them in a corner like you did, but used steel 2X4's in those locations. I filled the space with paper-free fiberglass insulation, then topped it with cement board rather than sheetrock. So, the perimeter of my stove is totally non-combustable. I even mounted cement board above the stove on the ceiling. That is held in place by both construction glue and wallboard screws.

My last observation is that you should NOT be using double-wall pipe to go through the roof. Triple-wall pipe only has 2" clearances and that's what you need to pass through the roof rafters. In my own installation, I can go up to the second floor directly over the stove and hold the chimney pipe with my hands. It's only slightly above body temperature.


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

HB Exhaust pipe will be fine to use and have seen it used for many years. I need to put a small angle to get through the roof that is why I'm using it instead of 90's or 45's. This stove will never be used for long term burning or be used for over night use. It will be used for an afternoon or a day thing thing to take the chill off when I'm there. Cabin isn't used for living quarters just a get away and maybe used a few times each winter. It will never be burned unless there is snow on the ground and we get a lot of snow. Good luck and keep us posted on your stove.

MK The screws that attach the fire wall have been changed and I have a few at the top to hold and a few screws at the bottom to hold it up. I will be boxing stove out with one more fire wall of cement block that will go around the entire stove. As for the double wall pipe I have meet the required clearance numbers. Single wall can be used and I will meet the clearances. With double wall I will have 9 inches to any wood product on either side of DW as I go through the roof. This meets code and pipe reqiures 3 inches so it meets plus. I also will put in a drop box to sheild rafters with a gag of 1.5 inches.


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

My thoughts mirror MichaelK's, and although you will be only using it as a "as needed" heat source, that might all change and it may become a permenant use fixture. With this thought in mind you might consider a clay tile flue. Or you might consider standard pipe for everything but the pass through to the attic and roof which would be tripple wall, and a pipe section with a damper to cut down on the massive heat loss out the flue without one in place.

I also noticed that the stove that you are using is actually a tent stove. If you are keeping the stove small on purpose, then you might want to consider a small box stove like the ones they sell at Harbor Freight and Lowe's around this time of year.

Cast Iron Boxwood Heater / Stove


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)

yeah if left that's a fire hazard-sorry

Ben Franklin was a genius trust his design.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

If you do it your way take out plenty of insurance , if anyone will even carry you...


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

Not worried about insurance and if you read my posts I will be in compliance. With all clearances from combustiable material. Sorry I asked.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

nebo said:


> Not worried about insurance and if you read my posts I will be in compliance. With all clearances from combustiable material. Sorry I asked.


maybe some drywall or spacing the metal away from the wall wouldn't be a bad idea if you had some laying around but I wouldn't worry to much,not sure if thats your deer shanty or just a place to stop in and warm up.
I am guessing you just used what ya had laying around :viking:


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Don't be sorry that you asked. Good advice is what this forum is about. 

I am a firm disbeliever in building codes. They are a 'dummy down' standard. I am a firm believer in common sense and personal responsibility.

That being said, I wouldn't do what you are proposing. 

At a minimum, I would install 1/2 - 1" spacers between the shielding and the studs. The shielding needs to extend all the way to the ceiling entrance point. There, a double or triple wall stainless steel thimble needs to go thru the roof. A stainless steel exhaust pipe/ roof vent, with a spark arrestor needs to extend at least two feet above any roofline within 10-15'. 

Meeting minimum standards will give you just that... the minimum.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Here's what we did...screwed fire-resistant drywall to the studs, screwed 1" EMT to the drywall, screwed our tin reflector to the EMT. Stove was about 16" from the drywall.

We never had any problem.


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

Well I finished what I needed to do on the stove. I have more clearance then is required and I'm in compliance with clearances. I have had it fired up a few times with a good fire and things didn't even get hot behind the stove or on the side. The tin is spaced at 2 inches off of the wall and at full burn the tin wasn't even warm. I could hold my hand on it all day. There is double wall pipe going up and through with 2 1/2 inch chimney pipe running up through that. All wood at roof is cut out 24" around where the double wall goes through the roof and a roof jack was used. I will maybe use this stove 5 or 10 times in the winter to warm up for an afternoon when I'm on the river or in the hills.


----------

